# imovie quality



## gco (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, just a quick question about iMovie. I have made a few movies that have a much poorer quality than they should (faces blurry, see bloics, etc...) Is there a simple way; a simple choice, I need to choose during the making process that will improve this quality? 

Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It all depends on what format you recored the video in, what format the iMovie project is in, and what format you exported the video in.


----------



## gco (Jul 6, 2009)

I imported the movies in a dv format. For the best quality what format should I import in? What format/size should I choose when burning? If there is a fairly easy answer...?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Which version of iMovie are you using?


----------



## gco (Jul 6, 2009)

iMovie 09 - 8.0.3


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, ick. That iMovie is made to do Youtube videos. But I believe that if you goto the Share menu and select Media Browser, you can tell it to do it in Large format, or something like that, and it but it out in the best quality it can handle.


----------

